# Canberra native Cup 2013



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi All Found this the other day. just thought that i should let the ACT kayaker know.
you will need to get registration and payment in by the 31st Jan 13










i'll most likely be in my Yellow PA so come say hi

cheers,

Jon


----------



## LilliansPride (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm in. I''ll be out there trying to bother the fishies.


----------

